# Fenderwell and short ram intake, !baffles, and water up the fender risk?



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

The short ram intakes avoid the issue of the fender well floods causing hydrolocking, however as what happened with my Injen SRI, without any sort of heat shield from the engine you can end up losing performance due to sucking up hot, thin engine air. As far as I know the K&N typhoon intake's heat shield solves the hot engine air problem.

As for warranty, you voided it (technically) the second you unscrewed your stock intake. The only thing that doesn't void our warranties are direct bolt-ons, however replacing parts(especially the intake) will void your warranty. The reason being is that if any part of the engine fail internally they can say, "we didn't put that intake on, and so something got into our engine and broke it, blah, blah, blah, etc." However, if you swap the stock intake back in when you take your Cruze into the dealer, they wont know that you have an aftermarket intake and wont void your warranty(what I've been doing with my Injen SRI in the winter).


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Would they bother to note it as out of warranty if I bring it in for the oil change/inspection I do every 6000?
Also, that being said, the drain tube broke during removal, is this truly a necessary component?

I also read that the dealer won't void the whole warranty, but the warranty on the intake, and if the car has a warranty issue directly related to the mod.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> The short ram intakes avoid the issue of the fender well floods causing hydrolocking, however as what happened with my Injen SRI, without any sort of heat shield from the engine you can end up losing performance due to sucking up hot, thin engine air. As far as I know the K&N typhoon intake's heat shield solves the hot engine air problem.
> 
> As for warranty, you voided it (technically) the second you unscrewed your stock intake. The only thing that doesn't void our warranties are direct bolt-ons, however replacing parts(especially the intake) will void your warranty. The reason being is that if any part of the engine fail internally they can say, "we didn't put that intake on, and so something got into our engine and broke it, blah, blah, blah, etc." However, if you swap the stock intake back in when you take your Cruze into the dealer, they wont know that you have an aftermarket intake and wont void your warranty(what I've been doing with my Injen SRI in the winter).


They have to prove it was due to the aftermarket intake to void any warranty. They can't just say yes it was the intake that screwed up your motor.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I usually don't drive when it comes a downpour. which it hardly ever does here but yes if you have a cold air intake that runs into the fender well there is a great possibility if you drive threw deep water.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

What about a short ram on a 1.8 with the baffles removed as far as water goes?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

inssane said:


> What about a short ram on a 1.8 with the baffles removed as far as water goes?


I don't drive during a downpour, I stay away from standing water that I don't know how deep it is. And I have a sri on my 1.4 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

A hydro shield is a goos thing to certain extent.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah, cause I take the car camping (room for 2 person's gear for 3 nights with room and visibility!) - anyhow, I don't know about weather always on a 6 hour ride each way, so although I can avoid while home, on the occasion I can't. Perhaps removing the baffles with a sra wouldn't be worth the risk.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I've had mine on for avout 13000 miles and when it rains the engine really dosnt get that wet. I would suggest that for your peice of mind do a test when it raining and see if you find a lot of water. I just try to stay out of really heavy rain but I'm pretty sure our engine bay is fairly sealed for aerodynamic.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Or put a drop in k&n and the resonator delete which if im not mistaking leaves the drain in the airbox.


Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

